# whats your rarest skill?



## xalphax (Nov 21, 2008)

i know that this must be a weird question, but yeah.

i can juggle blindfolded now.


----------



## DarkLG (Nov 21, 2008)

I can play piano with me eyes closed.XD


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 21, 2008)

I can spit from under my tongue like a snake.


----------



## EmperorOfCanada (Nov 21, 2008)

Hrmmm.. my MP Turbo-Knights of the Round was pretty hard to come by


----------



## xalphax (Nov 21, 2008)

EmperorOfCanada said:
			
		

> Hrmmm.. my MP Turbo-Knights of the Round was pretty hard to come by



i mean like RL skill


----------



## Sstew (Nov 21, 2008)

I can walk on my hands for long distances. and up steps.


----------



## EmperorOfCanada (Nov 21, 2008)

xalphax said:
			
		

> EmperorOfCanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So did I ^^


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 21, 2008)

I have a nack for extreme patience when i draw or ink. Oh and i can draw really fast, so my notes at school usually end up looking like a doodle pad


----------



## chocaboi (Nov 21, 2008)

i can hold my breath for 4 mins


----------



## xalphax (Nov 21, 2008)

chocaboi said:
			
		

> i can hold my breath for 4 mins








 WOW


----------



## Banger (Nov 21, 2008)

I can make perfect microwave popcorn with out having to listen to pops >_> just walk away and when its done its done perfectly!!! And no not with a popcorn button those things are for making burnt popcorn!


----------



## gumbyscout (Nov 21, 2008)

I have the ability to do things stupidly, and even fail tests/classes, and yet people still think I'm smart :/.


----------



## Mr-Kory (Nov 21, 2008)

i can break into houses without damaging the point of entry


----------



## juggernaut911 (Nov 21, 2008)

I can yell loud...?


----------



## xalphax (Nov 21, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> I can yell loud...?



like tarzan?


----------



## Banger (Nov 21, 2008)

Mr-Kory said:
			
		

> i can break into houses without damaging the point of entry



I really hope you are not talking about lock picking because well thats not rare and also it leaves evidence.


----------



## Mr-Kory (Nov 21, 2008)

Banger said:
			
		

> Mr-Kory said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no i just look around till i find a place that looks like it can be entered and remove whatever is there then but it back just the same


----------



## Banger (Nov 21, 2008)

So entering in an unlocked door or window? That is what I call skill!!!


----------



## Mr-Kory (Nov 21, 2008)

Banger said:
			
		

> So entering in an unlocked door or window? That is what I call skill!!!



lol


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 21, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> I can yell loud...?


I like your skillz lol


----------



## Raika (Nov 21, 2008)

I can fart as loud as i want till teh whole earth shakes.


----------



## oliebol (Nov 21, 2008)

I can bend my pink in a very weird way


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 21, 2008)

Please guys, keep it "serious", no such nonsense, because it'll kill the thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				DeMoN said:
			
		

> I can spit from under my tongue like a snake.








 My cousin can do that! It really looks impressive..I don't know how he does it though, he tried to teach me, but i just can't do it..

I don't know of any "rare skills" that I posses, maybe the fact that I could take out my thumb bone out of it's position and put it back without any problem?!
I have really high tolerance for pain!



Spoiler



I can have sex several times in row, without loosing "hardness"..Don't know is that considered a rare skill


----------



## Hop2089 (Nov 21, 2008)

I can practically sense a thunderstorm approaching even if it's over 50 miles away and it's sunny and clear outside.  When this happens static electricity will build up all over my body for several seconds and you cannot touch me for around 10-30 seconds or you'll get shocked even if I'm not wearing anything or you aren't on anything that will generate static electricity.


----------



## da_head (Nov 21, 2008)

i'm good at starcraft

EDIT: o and i'm NOT korean.


----------



## Annaaaaa (Nov 21, 2008)

sleep with open eyes!
nah im joking xD

whrite text messages on my phone without looking  at the screen


----------



## Goshogun1 (Nov 21, 2008)

I am really good at drawing faces, monsters, robots, and all kinds of fantasy stuff. Wish I could draw the human body better, but some day I will.  Don't know if this could be called a "rare skill". But hell, I can draw better than most people.


----------



## Category (Nov 21, 2008)

Annaaaaa said:
			
		

> sleep with open eyes!



I actually do that... Only half open - but too much movement will make me wake up!


----------



## Shichibukai (Nov 21, 2008)

i can smell any food cooking and i can detect onions miles away (hate them lol) 

And i find hard things eay and easy things hard LOL


----------



## Psyfira (Nov 21, 2008)

My eyesight is crazy-good, I can read tiny writing on posters from really far away. Very useful for sighting car park charges before going through the barriers


----------



## BumFace (Nov 21, 2008)

i can actually run really fast for a fat person...that shocked me when i raced a footballer


----------



## Prime (Nov 21, 2008)

Heh that's quite funny Psyfira - My hearing is crazy-good.

Not joking, It creeps me out.


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 21, 2008)

I have an amazing knack for talking bullshit.
SOmehow I've managed to get several wins in the debates we have and even impress the teacher while I don't have any knowledge on what were talking about.
I have a good memory too so I can remember pointless trivia.


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 21, 2008)

I have part of the bone/cartilage (not sure) in the lower part of my nose missing , so I can press it pretty much flat and bend at 90° angle without it hurting. Can also stick a peg on it without hurting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and very hard to make my nose bleed as it just squishes out of the way.

Not sure if it counts as a skill though , but some people seem to find it amusing.


----------



## Calogero91 (Nov 21, 2008)

I have quite the skill for cheating and anything thats not really illegal but morally wrong. I can cheat on any test, exam, quiz. And I have made thousands of dollars with simple internet scams, that are not in anyway illegal, but I guess morally wrong.

Oh and I have an amazing skill for rolling joints, oh my I am amazing fast and perfect joints every time. For you pot heads out there, google up golden wrap papers, and a tip for joints, rub a thn layer of corn syrup of ur joint, let it try and it will burn for hours. Have fun.

Yes, if anyones wondering I have no soul. Lol, no I really just don't care.


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Nov 21, 2008)

I have a really deep voice when u hear me but for some reason i can pull out a really high pitch girly scream so beware


----------



## GameSoul (Nov 21, 2008)

Not really a skill but my arm span is 6 1/2 feet.


----------



## Costello (Nov 21, 2008)

When I hear a song, I'm able to play it immediatly on the piano and get it completely right.

It annoys my mom cause she's been learning about music and stuff all her life, and seeing that I can just do this out of the blue with no further training... 
I don't find this particularly impressive myself because, well... it just seems natural for me? I just do it...


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Nov 21, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> When I hear a song, I'm able to play it immediatly on the piano and get it completely right.
> 
> It annoys my mom cause she's been learning about music and stuff all her life, and seeing that I can just do this out of the blue with no further training...
> I don't find this particularly impressive myself because, well... it just seems natural for me? I just do it...


I have that exact same skill 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Some songs are a bit hard though, and I can't play them without errors... But overall, I can play the melody of most songs perfectly, even while hearing it.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Nov 21, 2008)

Lol, playing a melody in the piano is like humming, I think pretty much everyone can do it?
What about 3 different voices at the same time?


----------



## Anakir (Nov 21, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> When I hear a song, I'm able to play it immediatly on the piano and get it completely right.



Mine is somewhat like that too. I don't know how to play piano - er more like don't know how to read notes or play with two hands. I play with one, but I can play the entire song from hearing it once. Basically.. I play by ear.

It's a shame I never took piano lessons when I was little. I think I would've loved it. I regret not taking lessons. My friends say I got a talent going to waste 'cause of that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Other than that, I can break dance. Or, used to at least. Not sure what I'm capable of now when I try break dancing. I stopped 'cause of knee injuries.


----------



## Shichibukai (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh yeah i forgot, i'm never cold, -5 C degres out? perfect for T-shirt and shorts. Lol People always say "Aren't you cold?" And it freaks me out cause i hear it a zillion times every day. They also say that i'm cold when i'm not because they can't assimilate it.


----------



## Costello (Nov 21, 2008)

RayorDragonFall said:
			
		

> Lol, playing a melody in the piano is like humming, I think pretty much everyone can do it?
> What about 3 different voices at the same time?


darn, my mom lied to me then? it's not that rare after all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



anyway I can do multiple voices too, not just the melody.


----------



## NeSchn (Nov 21, 2008)

I can play drums (pretty amazingly from what my friends say). I can also play drums blindfolded.

I am a very musical person.


----------



## go185 (Nov 21, 2008)

Shichibukai said:
			
		

> Oh yeah i forgot, i'm never cold, -5 C degres out? perfect for T-shirt and shorts. Lol People always say "Aren't you cold?" And it freaks me out cause i hear it a zillion times every day. They also say that i'm cold when i'm not because they can't assimilate it.



Same, except in Fahrenheit!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 21, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> I can play drums (pretty amazingly from what my friends say). I can also play drums blindfolded.
> 
> I am a very musical person.


I must agree, I've watched your videos, and you're a great drummer, especially considering how old you are.....I'm into music for a long time, so I know what I'm talking about!


----------



## Slimmmmmm (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm ambidextrous.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Freaks peeps out when I play guitar right handed and bass left handed  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Another one that is strange is that I do very, very well with maths, yet I NEVER EVER subtract or devide.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Nov 22, 2008)

I have actually knocked down a little old lady with the sudden shock wave of a belch.

Wish I was kidding about that.


----------



## ackers (Nov 22, 2008)

DarkLG said:
			
		

> I can play piano with me eyes closed.XD


I can play keyboard with my eyes closed and playing at x3 the speed of a normal song like FFX's To Zanarkand. I'm also a singer/songwriter.


----------



## Banger (Nov 22, 2008)

I can type with my eyes closed as normal speed that I would normally type.


I typed the above with my eyes closed. 

Though I think my popcorn thing is better >_>


----------



## NeSchn (Nov 22, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why thank you Toni! You're pretty musical yourself, You told me you can play guitar, bass, and vocals or something like that. Man if we didn't live half way across the world from each other we should have started a band.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Nov 22, 2008)

Banger said:
			
		

> I can type with my eyes closed as normal speed that I would normally type.
> 
> 
> I typed the above with my eyes closed.
> ...


Anyone that can touch type can do that.


----------



## Myke (Nov 22, 2008)

my rarest skill is constitution, it's only at +3 right now. I might level up sometime next week though, so it may go up.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 22, 2008)

I see with my fingers. 
I can reach around an object and take a "look" at something unseen with my hands.

And you'd be surprised just how useful that can be.


----------



## darkangel5000 (Nov 22, 2008)

Well - I've got many "rare" skills, but the rarest would be that if it's around 0°C "cold" outside, I'm shivering like hell, anything over 10°C is really annyoing, and if the temperature is below 0°C, I'm feeling pretty well and can walk around only with a t-shirt and thin pants.
And dont know if there is a connection - but easy things seem hard for me, and hard things are easy - e.g.: Ouendan on Rock Hard is easy for me - on easy it's getting annoying. I also can't beat a friend in chess who's a total newbie in the game, but another friend of mine - aka math genie - I can beat him without problems. Math as of the 10th grade is also no problem but I've got problems with simple division. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




+ Musical Skills - but those aren't "rare" I think


----------



## Prime (Nov 22, 2008)

Banger said:
			
		

> I can type with my eyes closed as normal speed that I would normally type.
> 
> 
> I typed the above with my eyes closed.
> ...



Dude, That's touch typing. 

Alot of people can do it so don't think your special.


----------



## Bake (Nov 22, 2008)

I can "read" people and know how they feel.
I also know what type of person they are without even talking to them or too much observing.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 22, 2008)

"I can see dead people!"

Just kidding, dunno any rare skills actually.


----------



## hanfhase (Nov 22, 2008)

i can put both feed back my head and can put my tumb on the han d which looks like this  :


----------



## jan777 (Nov 22, 2008)

why the fuck dont i have any rare skills?

in fact i cant think of any skill i might have


----------



## WeaponXxX (Nov 22, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> When I hear a song, I'm able to play it immediatly on the piano and get it completely right.
> 
> It annoys my mom cause she's been learning about music and stuff all her life, and seeing that I can just do this out of the blue with no further training...
> I don't find this particularly impressive myself because, well... it just seems natural for me? I just do it...


I wish I had that skill, when I was in a band my buddy could do the same thing and it drove me nuts. Talk about being Jack's envy.

My rarest skilll...well as it is already mentioned on these forums I'm gonna have to go with being unbreakable. Unfortunatly I am sore with aches but after several mishapes from crashing cars to failing parachutes I've never broken a bone or died.


----------



## cardyology (Nov 22, 2008)

I can do hundreds of tricks with a yo-yo!

I'm pretty good at it but not as good as Sottle who is registered here IIRC.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Nov 22, 2008)

ackers said:
			
		

> DarkLG said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Video plz


----------



## Nintenterd (Nov 22, 2008)

i can predict whats gunna happen next, like when im watching a movie, i think this si gunna happen, and it happens exaactly 100% what i thought, when im waiting for a friend to go to school i can predict this person is gonna come out and not my friend, holy crap..


----------



## granville (Nov 22, 2008)

I have the weird talent of finishing people's sentences for them. Even when they are about to say something really random or not expected. I get what they were about to say right about 90% of the time. It feels normal, but when I do, they look all weirded out afterwards and think I'm a mind-reader or something. I don't think so, but I have freaked out some of my friends before, so who knows? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This talent has worked many times as well to help someone who can't find the words that are tethering on the edge of their tongue.

I'm also a fairly good judge of personality when I meet someone. I make the effort to always be friendly around people and hide any feelings in order to allow them their own chance to establish their personality, but later after they've established themselves, my feelings almost always turn out correctly. I can also easily tell when someone is lying to me because I'm very analytical to the way they act and react.


----------



## Bake (Nov 22, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> I have the weird talent of finishing people's sentences for them. Even when they are about to say something really random or not expected. I get what they were about to say right about 90% of the time. It feels normal, but when I do, they look all weirded out afterwards and think I'm a mind-reader or something. I don't think so, but I have freaked out some of my friends before, so who knows?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're like... the other ME.


----------



## upbumpo190 (Nov 22, 2008)

When I think back to my childhood memories, I can almost see, and I can taste feel and smell the exact same thing from that moment. Too bad it dosen't work for food.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I can also visualize myself rotating/moving/ascending or descending) and bypassing the boundries of the laws of physics, and feel it as if it was real, all with my mind. Not sure if I described it right, since it's a pretty uncommon thing.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I woke up one day after dreaming about becoming paralyzed, and literally couldn't move, not sure that is a "skill" but rather a living nightmare.


----------



## Salamantis (Nov 22, 2008)

These threads remind me of how much I'm a failure at life


----------



## Costello (Nov 22, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> These threads remind me of how much I'm a failure at life


can failing so hard be considered a skill?


----------



## Orc (Nov 22, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> These threads remind me of how much I'm a failure at life


LMFAO!
I went to this post because I see you posted thinking, "WTF? Salamantis has no skills." j/k

Hmm... I'm one to talk. I dunno my rarest skill either.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 22, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> Salamantis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I thought Costello would post his rarest skill :


----------



## Vater Unser (Nov 22, 2008)

hanfhase said:
			
		

> i can put both feed back my head and can put my tumb on the han d which looks like this  :


Fuck man, that's disturbing


----------



## KDH (Nov 22, 2008)

Like others here I find hard things easy and easy things hard, especially when it comes to math.

I also have an excellent memory and can keep up with 6 things at once.


----------



## moozxy (Nov 22, 2008)

I know dragon rage.


----------



## Bake (Nov 22, 2008)

upbumpo190 said:
			
		

> When I think back to my childhood memories, I can almost see, and I can taste feel and smell the exact same thing from that moment. Too bad it dosen't work for food.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That paralyze thing is normal when you wake up. Your brain is trying to paralyze your muscles to prevent you from waking up when you dream. 
But about those childhood memories... Are you dreaming them? Because that's called lucid dreaming. In lucid dream you can do whatever you want and after waking from lucid dream you're most likely to be paralyzed.


----------



## triclopzx (Nov 23, 2008)

I have no idea how to do this but, when im around people I am never able to get sleepy at all. Another is a can hear when a car is approaching from far away (can hear the tire sound on the pavement).

And my favorite: not studying for an examn or just read the information once and get tired go to sleep for the next day, an then being like oh man I dont know crap, what am I gonna do?!?!?! and get a B anyways  but just a B I only have got like 3 A`s in the university lol.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 23, 2008)

Does anyone here know that Dunlop Volleys commercial where that dude makes music by farting with his hands?

I can beat box using my farting hands.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Nov 23, 2008)

Don't know how rare public speaking is, but I've got a flair for it...

I'm a fast, visual learner. Once I watch someone do something, I can do it almost  just as well on my first try.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Nov 23, 2008)

Vater Unser said:
			
		

> hanfhase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can put my leg behind my head, but I don't think that is very rare.


----------



## Mewgia (Nov 23, 2008)

I can pull random facts out if they seem appropriate to the topic (on almost every topic) but I can't do it when someone just asks me to give them an example of one, and I have no idea where I learn such things :|

This memory-based ability works with test and such too, as I can generally ace tests with little or no preparation because I remember the stuff as soon as it's taught, but again I find it a bit difficult to pull out random information about the subject when it's not already being discussed :I


[edit] also...I don't really know how to say this but I can make people feel very comfortable around me very quickly but at the same time they still respect me a fair amount


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 23, 2008)

I can also do what hanfhase said he could do.


----------



## kashin (Nov 23, 2008)

My amazing skill is the ability to admit that i have no amazing skills.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 23, 2008)

Surely you have at least 1 skill... I can touch-type... can YOU touch type?


----------



## kashin (Nov 23, 2008)

ortomedius said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I strongly suggest you both look up ''HSP'' or ''Highly Sensitive Person(ality)'' As those are symptoms, and it's a fairly common thing, roughly 15-20% of the people out there have it in cases ranging from low to extreme, i myself am an extreme.


*Cough*


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 23, 2008)

-I can type around 78wpm without any special touch typing technique, and without looking at the keyboard
-I can hear extremely high pitched noises(higher than crt tvs)
-I'm really strong in my arms but I don't look like it
-I can detect sarcasm over the internet


----------



## Raika (Nov 23, 2008)

I have the skill of professionally copying homework and not get caught.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Nov 23, 2008)

I have the innate ability to perceive people when they are lieing. I can also sense when any electronic device gets turned on in the building. (It gets quite disturbing sometimes though.)


----------



## Harpuia (Nov 23, 2008)

I enjoy taking long walks on the beach.


----------



## SkankyYankee (Nov 23, 2008)

I really enjoy a nice pair of slacks


----------



## War (Nov 23, 2008)

I can play the violin!


----------



## Banger (Nov 23, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> I can play the violin!



I can smash Violins and well anything really 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Rare skillz ftw!


----------



## Raika (Nov 23, 2008)

I have the power to cook but the whole kitchen explodes 5 minutes later!


----------



## Gore (Nov 23, 2008)

Shit, I can't think of anything.
I can backflip?


----------



## upbumpo190 (Nov 23, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> That paralyze thing is normal when you wake up. Your brain is trying to paralyze your muscles to prevent you from waking up when you dream.
> But about those childhood memories... Are you dreaming them? Because that's called lucid dreaming. In lucid dream you can do whatever you want and after waking from lucid dream you're most likely to be paralyzed.



I can have the sensations, in plain daylight (mostly while walking), but also depends on surroundings, some come random, depending on trigger objects, but by thinking of a precise moment, I can induce the feeling. The latter is mostly while in bed. I guess lucid dreaming would the correct term, since it is controlled dreaming, while knowing that oneself is awake, but I don't feel asleep. I can hear and see all normal things around me. Lucid dreaming sounds kind of like the principles in the Matrix, do whatever you want. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Most of my sleeping dreams, I can control, and most of the time know I'm dreaming...


----------



## Trulen (Nov 23, 2008)

I can put one foot in front of the other in a forward motion.
Ancient tribes called it, "walking".


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 23, 2008)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> I have the innate ability to perceive people when they are lieing. *I can also sense when any electronic device gets turned on in the building. (It gets quite disturbing sometimes though.)*








 I can sense it too, but not so "far" away, in the whole building, but in the room I'm in, or the room next to mine, I feeal/hear something like "humming" when electronic device gets turned on......I don't like that very much..


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 23, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Raiyu245 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I wouldn't call it sensing mate... it's more like HEARING 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can uhh "sense" my TV on even while it's on mute or with the volume turned all the way down.


----------



## Defiance (Nov 23, 2008)

I can reproduce asexually.


----------



## xalphax (Nov 23, 2008)

i almost mastered blind juggling with 3 balls, now trying with 4. its a cool thing for recess.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 23, 2008)

Hehe Moo said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Nah, I'm not talking about actually hearing, but "hearing inside my head" it's like some high pitch that comes instantly with some weird feeling trough my body..None of the people I know can feel it..so I guessed it's not _that_ common..


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Nov 23, 2008)

Hehe Moo said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No wai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can change my gender from male to female.  Just like this guy (spoilers for Gundam 00 fans.)


Spoiler








Yes, this is Tieria Erde.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Nov 23, 2008)

um, I have a natural talent for electronics and programming.  I guess you could say I am a friend of the electron.  its hard to describe really.

semi-off topic, am I the only one that can hear flash memory being written?  It sounds like a quiet high pitched sound to me.  its not surprising really given it takes high voltages to write flash memory.


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 23, 2008)

UltraMagnus said:
			
		

> semi-off topic, am I the only one that can hear flash memory being written?  It sounds like a quiet high pitched sound to me.  its not surprising really given it takes high voltages to write flash memory.


Nope I hear it too. it's there definitely, I know a few people who hear it too


----------



## Mewgia (Nov 23, 2008)

I also have the ability to play Counter Strike all day and still get all As :I


----------



## myuusmeow (Nov 23, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> This memory-based ability works with test and such too, as I can generally ace tests with little or no preparation because I remember the stuff as soon as it's taught, but again I find it a bit difficult to pull out random information about the subject when it's not already being discussed :I


I can do that too. I never really listen in class, I always half ass the homework, but when it comes to tests I always get good grades. I always laugh a little inside at all the people 'cramming' right before a test and then failing it.


----------



## Dark (Nov 23, 2008)

I can fly


----------



## xalphax (Nov 24, 2008)

ThePinkOne said:
			
		

> I can fly








  ok, i know i should have asked more specifically.


----------



## Salamantis (Nov 24, 2008)

hanfhase said:
			
		

> i can put both feed back my head and can put my tumb on the han d which looks like this  :



I can do the thumb thing too with both of my hands...


----------



## Cablephish (Nov 24, 2008)

I don't have a rare skill like you people, but if I can speak on behalf of a friend...

He can flip his eyelids out, it's really nasty, everyone usually shudders at the thought.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 24, 2008)

I can play the violin and piano with my eyes closed, I'm an uber fast learner(or so they say), I can get fangirls without doing anything at all(wut?), when I throw something it goes exactly into place whether it was intentional or not, I can guess 10 coin flips correctly in a row, I can multiply 8-digit numbers by 1-20 in less than a minute, I can annoy teachers by doing nothing, I can reason my way out of anything, I can easily devise sinister plans(like when I confirmed the sexuality of our gay teacher by making up rumours about a rat and then flinging a rubber rat at him), I can ruin the reception of our TV downstairs by waving my arms, I can twirl pens(that's becoming a trend so I don't think it's rare anymore), I can get a perfect score without studying at all before an exam, I can almost be as sneaky and silent as Snake, I have a habit of thinking up of ways on how to make money fast that actually work, I can beat up people twice my weight and build, I can eat, play the PS2, read a book and chat at the same time and I guess I can do a sinister giggle which can drive people away.


Well, that's what's on the top of my head at least, I probably have more without me realizing it.


----------



## bobrules (Nov 24, 2008)

I play the violin. I'm in a choir and I can sing and match pitch. I can hear if a note is in tune or not.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 24, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Raiyu245 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I can do that also, mostly to TV's though. I also has a rare skill that my voice ALWAYS changes each day. It never sounds the same which is annoying when you try to be serious. I also have this skill when my feet can sense when a car is near, it usually glues itself to the ground until the car passes. I also have this rare skill which annoys me the most, its like this weird 'tilt' inside my brain which usually means something bad or terrible is going to happen.

Oh yeah, I also have this rare skill I can throw a pen inside someone's eye intentionally or not. That's why I don't pass pens to people >.>


----------



## Licardo7 (Nov 24, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Raiyu245 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that sucks if your ever by a freeway lol.


----------



## layzieyez (Nov 24, 2008)

I can spin my eyes really fast.  It looks totally freakish and I've been able to do it since I was 5 (made most of my childhood friends using my "skill").


----------



## Dark (Nov 24, 2008)

xalphax said:
			
		

> ThePinkOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm serious I can fly for like 5 seconds


----------



## XxRoxaSoraxX (Nov 24, 2008)

REALLY....I CHALLENGE YOU TO A FLYING CONTEST!!!!


----------



## Edragon (Nov 24, 2008)

i can sleep on the bus...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and  stay up whole night play DS


----------



## .TakaM (Nov 24, 2008)

I can spin a stack of dvd cases (with the discs inside) on my finger like a basketball.
haven't tried doing more than 6 at once


----------



## kashin (Nov 24, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> UltraMagnus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I hear it, and when i mention it, my parents also pick up on it and so does my sis, if that's ''rare'' then i'm kashin.


----------



## Raika (Nov 24, 2008)

For some reason, I have a skill that  allows me to analyse (however thats spelled) and spot grammatical errors, which helped me score A+s in almost every grammar test.


----------



## updowners (Nov 24, 2008)

.


----------



## epicelite (Nov 24, 2008)

I can make farting sounds, WITH MY HANDS!


----------



## Prophet (Nov 24, 2008)

The power of speech.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Nov 24, 2008)

bobrules said:
			
		

> I play the violin. I'm in a choir and I can sing and match pitch. I can hear if a note is in tune or not.



How is that rare? Any good musician should be able to do that. Heck, knowing when something sounds awfully bad is just human ear.


----------



## jowan (Nov 24, 2008)

RayorDragonFall said:
			
		

> bobrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah i can do that too, i can move my toes like levers


----------



## updowners (Nov 26, 2008)

jowan said:
			
		

> yeah i can do that too, *i can move my toes like levers*



wait...





WHAT?


----------



## Shelleeson (Nov 26, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> I don't know of any "rare skills" that I posses, maybe the fact that I could take out my thumb bone out of it's position and put it back without any problem?!
> I have really high tolerance for pain!
> 
> 
> ...


LOL mad skillz..........you has them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i looked at the thread and thought i can't put my skill in there and then toni comes in.................. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the skill i have (clean enough to go in here) is that my fingers are double jointed which normally makes people feel sick


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 26, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> I don't know of any "rare skills" that I posses, maybe the fact that I could take out my thumb bone out of it's position and put it back without any problem?!
> I have really high tolerance for pain!
> 
> 
> ...


Its only four times for me before limpness sets in.

Still its quite annoying when you just want to goto sleep after the first time, I'm beginning to welcome impotency.

My rare skill is actually knowing what babies want when they cry.


----------



## OSW (Nov 26, 2008)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> I can spit from under my tongue like a snake.


I can do this too. Im presuming its the same, can only do a small amount of spit right?


----------



## RebelX (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm left handed


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 19, 2020)

I can’t stop tapping on surfaces. I tap on everything. I usually only use one hand with 3 fingers. I tap very fast. I’m learning how to tap at the same rate with my left hand.


----------

